# 2027 FIBA Basketball World Cup 🏀- Potential hosts



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

🏀🏀🏀

Lets have a discussion about the 2027 FIBA World cup host. We are already in 2021 and i guess bidding process will begin soon. Talk here your info, news or your preferences related to the countries interested in bidding

I also have put a poll as you see. I excluded Asian countries since after China 2019 and Indonesia/Japan/Philippines in 2023 next host will be sure from other continent


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

George_D said:


> 🏀🏀🏀
> 
> Lets have a discussion about the 2027 FIBA World cup host. We are already in 2021 and i guess bidding process will begin soon. Talk here your info, news or your preferences related to the countries interested in bidding
> 
> I also have put a poll as you see. I excluded Asian countries since after *China 2019 and Indonesia/Japan/Philippines in 2023* next host will be sure from other continent


I was very surprised when 2 editions in a row are held in the same continent. Doesn't FIBA have a rotational policy? I am really looking forward to see a South American bid win the bidding process. The last time a South American nation held the FIBA World Cup was in 1990.


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Rokto14 said:


> I was very surprised when 2 editions in a row are held in the same continent. Doesn't FIBA have a rotational policy? I am really looking forward to see a South American bid win the bidding process. The last time a South American nation held the FIBA World Cup was in 1990.


Νο FIBA hasnt any continent rotation policy. Only FIFA has


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

George_D said:


> Νο FIBA hasnt any continent rotation policy. Only FIFA has


Thanks for the info. But I feel that it is good to have the continent rotational policy so that every continent has a fair chance of hosting the FIBA World Cup.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Australia has said it's interested and has quality arenas but FIBA probably won't want to return to the eastern timezones 3 times in a row.
So somewhere in Europe, South America, Canada or even Israel?
Maybe we'll see an audacious bid from Qatar or the UAE


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

edit


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Walbanger said:


> Australia has said it's interested and has quality arenas but FIBA probably won't want to return to the eastern timezones 3 times in a row.
> So somewhere in Europe, South America, Canada or even Israel?
> Maybe we'll see an audacious bid from Qatar or the UAE


But if Australia was to host...
They may drag in New Zealand for some venues because that's just what AUS and NZ tend to do.

Depending on how many venues chosen to be used, these would be the guaranteed:
*Sydney* - Qudos Bank Arena (BBall Cap 17514)
Currently the largest Arena in Australia, will be 28 years old by 2027 but is well maintained.

















*Melbourne* - Rod Laver Arena (BBall Capacity 14820 - 15336 record) and/or John Cain Arena (BBall Capacity 10300)
Rod Laver Arena (built in 1988) is the main arena of the Australian Open Tennis, it has undergone a $363 million renovation in recent years.
John Cain Arena (also part of the Tennis complex) is the main home of domestic NBL teams in Melbourne. The former is the better Arena yet hasn't been used for Basketball in some time.
*Melbourne bills itself as the home and heartland of Australian Basketball










































*Brisbane* - Brisbane Live Arena (BB Capacity 17000?)
Planned inner city Arena to replace 35 years old 13 000 seat Brisbane Entertainment Centre in the suburbs, part of Brisbane's 2032 Olympic plans.

































*Perth* - RAC Arena (BBall Capacity 14846)
A unique neofuturist Arena located within the CBD, home to Australia biggest and most successful Basketball club the Perth Wildcats.
*I'd personally like to see it expanded to 17000 and I believe there is room to do so.









































*Adelaide* - New Adelaide Arena (BBall Capacity 15000?)
A new CBD located Arena has been on the agenda for a couple years now in Adelaide to replace their 29 year old somewhat obsolete 11000 seat Adelaide Entertainment Centre.
There are a couple proposed locations such as Memorial Drive Tennis Centre next to the Adelaide Oval in the Parklands.
The below was a recent proposal of a multipurpose Stadium/Arena to host both Soccer and Basketball. Located over the rail yards next to the Adelaide Convention Centre and Train Station.

































Possible other venues:
Canberra has discussed for a few years now building a new Arena to replace the 41 year old AIS Arena, though I doubt it'd be larger than 8000 seats.

Gold Coast has a proposal for a 10000 seat Arena, it would feature in Brisbane / South East Queensland's 2032 Olympic Bid.









Possible New Zealand venues:
Auckland - Spark Arena (BBall Capacity 10000?)
Currently NZ's largest Arena and Home to the New Zealand Breakers NBL side

















Wellington - proposed Wellington Arena (BBall Capacity 10/12000?)
*Wellington has been crunching the numbers on a new Arena for roughly a decade now.

























Christchurch - Christchurch multipurpose arena (BBall Capacity 10000?)
*Soon to be under construction the NZD$ 473 million Stadium will have a fixed roof and the ability to have half and quarter house setups more suitable for Basketball and Concerts.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I say France with Germany and Italy they have never hosted the FIBA Basketball World Cup. My prediction for the 20th edition of this event for the cities, arenas, dates and slogan. If they win the bid it will be the first time these three countries have host the FIBA Basketball World Cup This event would be lead by France with 4 cities Germany with 2 cities along with Italy.

First up the Host Cities:

First in France:

*Paris - *AccorHotels Arena (Basketball Capacity: 15,609)









This would be a good venue for the final phase for the FIBA Basketball World Cup 2027.

*Montpellier - *Sud de France Arena (Basketball Capacity: 10,700)









The same that was used for the EuroBasket 2015 with Croatia, Germany and Latvia, That could be used again for the group phase for the World Cup in 2027.

*Strasbourg *- Rhénus Sport (Basketball Capacity: 8,071)









The venue had hosted the FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2021 with Spain's Valencia, this is possible for the eight venues in this list.

*Lyon *- Palais des Sports de Gerland (Basketball Capacity: 5,910)









This was originally to be part of the venues for the FIBA Women's EuroBasket 2021, but they switch with Strasbourg instead. i think this would be the first time that this venue would be used if France/Germany/Italy is awarded the World Cup in 2027.

Now on to Germany:

*Berlin *- Mercedes-Benz Arena (Basketball Capacity: 14,500)










This venue has hosted the EuroBasket 2015 for the Group Phase with France, Croatia and Latvia, it will host again in 2022 this time for the Final Phase co-hosting the event with Czech Republic, Georgia and Italy. The World Cup 2027, this venue would host Group Phase matches if awarded.

*Cologne - *Lanxess Arena (Basketball Capacity: 12,000)










This venue will be one of the EuroBasket 2022 sites along with Berlin and countries Czech Republic, Georgia and Italy, it would also be the Group Phase venues for 2027.

And finally the 3rd and final country visit, Italy.

*Rome (Roma) *- PalaLottomatica (Basketball Capacity: 11,200)









This could be a big basketball event for the Italian capital if they are awarded for the 2027 Basketball World Cup.

and our final city and stadium:

*Milan (Milano) *- Mediolanum Forum (Basketball Capacity: 12,700)









Milano will be one of the host cities for the EuroBasket 2022 along with Prague, Tbilisi, Berlin, and Cologne, this we be also the venue for the 2026 Olympic Winter Games, it will be one year after the winter as the Group Phase venue for the Basketball World Cup 2027.

That's it for the 2027 FIBA Basketball World Cup venues in France, Germany and Italy.

Possible dates would be August 28 - September 13, 2027.

And finally the possible official slogan would be "Make Your Move".

I don't think Australia and New Zealand could host this event, as they are more focused on the 2023 FIFA Women's World Cup.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

If France, Germany and Italy are awarded the 2027 FIBA Basketball World Cup, it would be the first time they have ever hosted the major global basketball event.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Also France and Italy co-hosting the 2026 FIBA Women's Basketball World Cup could boost the bid for 2027 FIBA Basketball World Cup with Germany.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

what do you guys think of the joint bid idea of France, Germany and Italy hosting the 2027 FIBA Basketball World Cup?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Israel is also bidding for the 2027 FIBA Basketball World Cup.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Light Tower said:


> what do you guys think of the joint bid idea of France, Germany and Italy hosting the 2027 FIBA Basketball World Cup?


To be honest I think each of them is capable enough to host the tournament on their own. Don't need a joint bid from them.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

I made this possible bid logo for the French-German-Italian candidature blend of music and basketball from three countries across Europe under the bid slogan "Unity For Our Passion".


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Germany is possibly could co-host same year as the 2027 FIFA Women's World Cup with Belgium and the Netherlands.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

George_D said:


> 🏀🏀🏀
> 
> Lets have a discussion about the 2027 FIBA World cup host. We are already in 2021 and i guess bidding process will begin soon. Talk here your info, news or your preferences related to the countries interested in bidding
> 
> I also have put a poll as you see. I excluded Asian countries since after China 2019 and Indonesia/Japan/Philippines in 2023 next host will be sure from other continent


How do you add the vote poll?


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

This is the possible logo of the FIBA Basketball World Cup 2027 if France, Germany and Italy is awarded.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Light Tower said:


> *Düsseldorf* - Merkur Spiel-Arena (Basketball Capacity: 11,500)
> View attachment 1418088
> 
> 
> This has done a lot of World Handball events but the 2027 Basketball World Cup would be a big event for this arena.


Are you sure about this choice.. I can't remember this stadium having hosted any sport other than football. And I can't imagine it will ever do. Not least because Düsseldorf has an arena which is better suited for basketball.


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

*Why France, Germany and Italy join bids? Fifa world cup only need 6 stadium and 6 city*


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

FIBA You mean? China 2019 had 8 cities. I think France/Germany/Italy 2027 could be possible with 8 cities.


----------

